
I’m building a gallery of free HTML/CSS landing pages for startups - DavideP86
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/i-m-building-a-gallery-of-free-html-css-landing-pages-for-startups-eddd145c1f
======
aggre
So cool! It covers common use cases, and maybe I will use it.

